# Anole



## Lee Woodie (Dec 24, 2018)

here's a picture I drew of an anole


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 24, 2018)

Wow!  Magnificent work Lee!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 24, 2018)

That's great


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 24, 2018)

That's awesome!


----------



## oldguy (Dec 25, 2018)

WOW!
Thanks for sharing.
Show us some more


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow! Amazing detail!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Wow!  Magnificent work Lee!


Thank you


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

GAJoe said:


> Wow! Amazing detail!



Thank you


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

oldguy said:


> WOW!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Show us some more


Thank you


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> That's awesome!


Thank you


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 26, 2018)

oops1 said:


> That's great


Thank you


----------



## rip18 (Jan 10, 2019)

Love the detail!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 10, 2019)

rip18 said:


> Love the detail!


This one was fun Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2019)

You have a lot of talent. Very nice work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 11, 2019)

You are very talented


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Awesome,,,,exceptional ability,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 13, 2019)

I was just surfing around the GON site this morning and happened to see this thread a few minutes ago.

Lee, you have the outstanding ability to capture even the smallest details in your subjects.  I am in AWE in looking, looking and re-looking at your paintings here as I have always looked at photos that have been posted here and tried my best to see everything possible in those photos.  I routinely enlarge most photos posted here as I review them  "back and forth" to possibly see other interesting items in the backgrounds as well.  When I enlarged your photos of both of these paintings, I see possibly millions of details included in your work and it amazes me that you can capture every detail as such.

Reviewing every detail is just my nature and is why, during my years of growing up, all of my friends have always called me "Eagle Eye".  They said that I could see things that most others would never see when they looked at the same thing.  My late Father taught me that skill of complete sight and also of listening to various sounds beginning when I was just a kid.

I can surely also say that along with your TALENTED skills of including these details, you also have a fantastic gift of PATIENCE as well.   

Even the word, "AWESOME" is not adequate enough to be described fully in your paintings posted above.  

I love your work and please continue to share it with all of us.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 13, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I was just surfing around the GON site this morning and happened to see this thread a few minutes ago.
> 
> Lee, you have the outstanding ability to capture even the smallest details in your subjects.  I am in AWE in looking, looking and re-looking at your paintings here as I have always looked at photos that have been posted here and tried my best to see everything possible in those photos.  I routinely enlarge most photos posted here as I review them  "back and forth" to possibly see other interesting items in the backgrounds as well.  When I enlarged your photos of both of these paintings, I see possibly millions of details included in your work and it amazes me that you can capture every detail as such.
> 
> ...


What can I say Like to see detail in all things as well Thank you for noticing and/or kind words Haven't drawn in over 50 years and just started doing it in Oct of 2018 a little rusty but still learning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2019)

WOW! That's awesome work!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW! That's awesome work!


Thank you


----------



## antharper (Jan 19, 2019)

Very blessed and talented !


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 21, 2019)

Details are amazing, I have seen a human and animals as you subjects, what else do you do? Do you work commercially? Are you using colored pencils?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 21, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Details are amazing, I have seen a human and animals as you subjects, what else do you do? Do you work commercially? Are you using colored pencils?


I do these in photoshop now


----------

